# All rebooters read this please!!



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

I am thinking this problem May have to do with corrupt local channels. If you have been rebooting and you have no local SP's let me know and I will forget that angle


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I have lots of rebooting and lots of local SPs(my list is in another thread). if I had to remove all local SPs I'll definately move to Comcast full time as thats about 85% of my viewing.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

My DVR-80 has rebooted several times, last that I know of was 6:35 last night and had corrupted SPs on Tues. and I'm in an area unserved with locals, DMA #173.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

I doubt we will figure out what this is. More than likely D* advance dept knows what is going on and they are tight lipped about it. Any time we call they give us some Bs info and hope we give up and get the r15 which this is not affecting. I have only 2 choices for tv at the moment. D* or dish.(my home is several hundred yards from the nearest cable junction box and was told by comcast they will not run a new wire. Dish sucks and so do their dvrs. So I am stuck with D* My machine has not rebooted in a while since my last post where it rebooted while i watched. I disconected my phone but dont think that is anything(just did it for the heck of it). Perhaps I am finished with this(Probably not)


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

My bet is that it isn't corrupt guide data causing the reboots.. Instead, it may be that all those errors in the guide data are being logged and the log files are filling up, thus causing the reboot when TiVo tries to write to them.

How many people who are experiencing reboots have their phone lines connected? Don't the logs get sent in during the phone call? If so, then the logs may be clearing during each phone connection... thus, people who have their phone lines disconnected (and their TiVos are unhacked) are getting the reboots? 

My phone line is connected 24/7.. even though I have the guide data issue/season pass issue, I haven't had a non-menu-requested reboot yet... *keeping fingers crossed*

Maybe?

-Matt


----------



## technomutt (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this reboot problem just on S2 DTivos or does it effect the S1 as well? Everything I've read points to only S2 units.


----------



## dwill104 (Dec 13, 2000)

technomutt said:


> Is this reboot problem just on S2 DTivos or does it effect the S1 as well? Everything I've read points to only S2 units.


I've been having a lot of reboots and other problems on my SAT-T60 recently, but my GXCEBOTD seems fine. However, my T60 is 6 years old, and it may just be it's finally dying.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

mwarner said:


> Don't the logs get sent in during the phone call? If so, then the logs may be clearing during each phone connection... thus, people who have their phone lines disconnected (and their TiVos are unhacked) are getting the reboots?


I have had SP problems on all 3 DTivos that have season passes (the 4th one, in the new theater, I only use to record individual movies... no SP's) and all are UNhacked and connected to a phone line

I have only SEEN one of them reboot, and that was because I happened to have the TV on so noticed the interruption at that particular momemt... I haven't check the other machines to see if I can find the date of last reboot, I've just been watching SP's and forcing a restart myself when the SP data did not match the guide info


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

mwarner said:


> My bet is that it isn't corrupt guide data causing the reboots.. Instead, it may be that all those errors in the guide data are being logged and the log files are filling up, thus causing the reboot when TiVo tries to write to them.
> 
> How many people who are experiencing reboots have their phone lines connected? Don't the logs get sent in during the phone call? If so, then the logs may be clearing during each phone connection... thus, people who have their phone lines disconnected (and their TiVos are unhacked) are getting the reboots?
> 
> ...


You may have hit on something here after my last reboot when it did it in front of me I disconnected my phone line and it has not rebooted since. I hope this is it last reboot at 11.00 pm 1/03/07 Fingers crossed I am not out of the woods mine was rebooting like once per week. Since i only have 2-4 active SP's my log fills up more slowly.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My T60 rebooted this morning for no good reason. It is also about 6 years old. Because of the guide problem I had to do a clear of the program data and settings and then re-enter my SPs. Its been doing okay since then, about a week. I have a few shows that I need to archive to DVD in preparation of it dying. When that happens it will be time to replace that hard drive.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> My T60 rebooted this morning for no good reason. It is also about 6 years old. Because of the guide problem I had to do a clear of the program data and settings and then re-enter my SPs. Its been doing okay since then, about a week. I have a few shows that I need to archive to DVD in preparation of it dying. When that happens it will be time to replace that hard drive.


Jim I have read allot of your stuff and you seem to be one of the Direct authorities here. How does the log file get added by phone or sat and what is it? Will it be fuller with more SP,s And Do you in your expert opinion think this coud be the problem. The more passes active you have may cause a reboot more often. Does this log file only relate to corrupt data? Jeeze we have enough tivo experts here to start our own Tivo support center. Surely, we can figure out how to solve this!

BTW sorry I called you shirely


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Don't let the number of posts fool you. When it comes to the "under the covers" of the TiVo OS, i'm a newbie. I have read some threads that mention a tie-in with full log files. 

Check the underground forum.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

I posted this in another thread (before I realized there were 10,000 threads for this issue  ), and maybe this helps. My wife's SD40 has 40-50 SPs, none local, and has had no reboots. My HDVR2 has maybe 14 SPs, half of them on locals, and reboots often.

On the bright side, I don't think I've seen the guide problem.

EDIT: both are connected to phone lines, as well.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I've had to manually add a number of CBS programs for this coming week that the TiVo either doesn't recognize at all or doesn't recognize as first run. :down:


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Our R10 has been rebooting like crazy lately.  

We have several SP's for local channel shows, and our phone line is connected 24/7. I will pull out the phone line and see what happens.


----------



## gregggreg (Jan 10, 2002)

I have a Series 1 Phillips DSR6000R DTivo and I am definitely having the missing wishlist/season pass problem and have been having it since at least December. 

I don't seem to have any "radom reboots", but I have also been having another new problem in the same time frame which is that every once in a while my DTivo "gets stuck" and stops responding to buttons on the remote control and even the buttons on the front of the box! It is hacked and programs like Tivoweb stop responding as well. It still continues to show the audio/video of the current tuner, but that's it. If it is in the middle of recording a program, the recording seems to be fine and will run to completion. I'm not sure if it can still change its own channels to record new programs or not because everytime I see it in this state, I pull the plug to have it reboot.

In BOTH cases (missing wishlist/season pass programs in the ToDo list and getting stuck) a reboot seems to fix the problem so far. I am now thinking that the two problems that I am seeing might be related. One or the other seems to happen every 2-3 days. Perhaps my problem is the same as the "random reboots" problem, only my receiver isn't "properly" rebooting when it gets stuck?

I could definitely see guide data corruption when indexing causing both my getting stuck and random reboot problems. When the tivo encounters unforseen problems it is configured to reboot. On a hacked box if you forceably kill a running program (even a non-essential one like Tivoweb), the Tivo reboots immediately. I kind of wish my Tivo rebooted by itself rather than getting stuck -- it would save me the time/effort of watching it like a hawk to protect it from possibly missing recording programs.

My unit is hacked and has been hacked and running very solidly for almost 5 years. This is the first time I've had any weird problems with it. I am thinking for the meantime I might install cron on it and just reboot it every night when nothing should be recording...


----------



## gregggreg (Jan 10, 2002)

gregggreg said:


> I could definitely see guide data corruption when indexing causing both my getting stuck and random reboot problems. When the tivo encounters unforseen problems it is configured to reboot. On a hacked box if you forceably kill a running program (even a non-essential one like Tivoweb), the Tivo reboots immediately. I kind of wish my Tivo rebooted by itself rather than getting stuck -- it would save me the time/effort of watching it like a hawk to protect it from possibly missing recording programs.


After reading some more posts here, it looks more likely that the reboots and possibly my "getting stuck" problem might be more likely to be a result of the /var partition getting filled up. I checked my /var/log/tvlog and it is getting filled with the same error messages that other people are reporting and was at 70% full when I checked it. It is possible that a guide corruption would lead to these error messages filling up the tvlog file, so it is still possibly a cause of the problem, but a slightly more indirect one, for what that's worth.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

gregggreg said:


> I don't seem to have any "radom reboots", but I have also been having another new problem in the same time frame which is that every once in a while my DTivo "gets stuck" and stops responding to buttons on the remote control and even the buttons on the front of the box! It is hacked and programs like Tivoweb stop responding as well. It still continues to show the audio/video of the current tuner, but that's it. If it is in the middle of recording a program, the recording seems to be fine and will run to completion. I'm not sure if it can still change its own channels to record new programs or not because everytime I see it in this state, I pull the plug to have it reboot.
> 
> In BOTH cases (missing wishlist/season pass programs in the ToDo list and getting stuck) a reboot seems to fix the problem so far. I am now thinking that the two problems that I am seeing might be related. One or the other seems to happen every 2-3 days. Perhaps my problem is the same as the "random reboots" problem, only my receiver isn't "properly" rebooting when it gets stuck?
> 
> ...


I have the same "stuck" problem and I was thinking it was just me. I have a DSR6000 also. I will have to keep an eye out here to see is there is a fix for it. I have one reboot that I know of but (knock on wood) I have not noticed a season pass issue.....yet.

PS. thanks for elseed on the Tivo. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tburt (Nov 29, 2004)

mwarner said:


> My bet is that it isn't corrupt guide data causing the reboots.. Instead, it may be that all those errors in the guide data are being logged and the log files are filling up, thus causing the reboot when TiVo tries to write to them.
> 
> How many people who are experiencing reboots have their phone lines connected? Don't the logs get sent in during the phone call? If so, then the logs may be clearing during each phone connection... thus, people who have their phone lines disconnected (and their TiVos are unhacked) are getting the reboots?
> 
> -Matt


Neither my Series 2 Samsung or R10 are hacked, nor have they been connected to the phone line for a long time. (since the Series 2, 6.2 update phone call) Neither are rebooting. I was not aware the black ops were out to get DTIVOs until I checked back into the forum today.  Before trading my other Series 2 for the R10, it also was running 6.2 without rebooting. It was stock/unhacked.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

My tvlog keeps growing VERY quickly....this is the most popular set of lines:


> Jan 8 20:38:02 (none) ApgExprEvaluator[226]: DoEvaluate() returned err = errDbNotFound, setting result to zero
> Jan 8 20:38:02 (none) ApgCamInterfaceBase[226]: FindServerObject: scanner found nothing at A00000000, err = 0x0


As I write this, it's grown from 27272 to 73286! And it KEEPS GROWING!!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

If you have access to telneting into your TiVo or can edit files via Hackman on TiVoWeb, try this. It basically disables the TiVo logging errors to the tvlog, which seems to grow incredibly fast due to an unknown problem suddenly (suspected a fault in guide data).


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

disco said:


> try this.


Your link is to your post in this thread.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Whoops....sorry. Fixed my post.

(here's the link)


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

disco said:
 

> My tvlog keeps growing VERY quickly....this is the most popular set of lines:
> 
> As I write this, it's grown from 27272 to 73286! And it KEEPS GROWING!!


My Series 2's show the same growing tvlog. But none of mine are connected to a phone line and none of mine are rebooting. Are your's connected?


----------



## rook (Jun 16, 2003)

My HDVR2 has been rebooting alot. No hacks on it, but I do have a few local SP's on it.

Rook


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

rook said:


> My HDVR2 has been rebooting alot. No hacks on it, but I do have a few local SP's on it.
> 
> Rook


Is it hooked to a phone line? If so, try unhooking it and see if the reboots stop.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 3, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Is it hooked to a phone line? If so, try unhooking it and see if the reboots stop.


Mine was unhooked from the phone line for ~2-3 weeks when it froze, then rebooted. Haven't gotten it to work since -- but I may have other problems.


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

Glad to see it's not just my Directivo. I've had it for a few years now, thought maybe just because it was getting older it was acting up more. I was home during the day over CHristmas break and know of at least 3 times in 2 weeks it decided to reboot, usually in the morning around 9-11 am central, once was Christmas day, we missed the first 15 minutes of the Disneyworld Christmas day parade, my daughter was not happy.

Not glad that it's happening though. My phone company is now offereing a package with Dish, I'd get whatever Dish Net packages minus $10 -$20 a month credit for 1st ten months. I seriously considered this because we have and HD tv and currently don't get HD from DTV. To get the channels we like though, we'd have to get dish gold, which is to much after the credits stop. I really would like to continue with dtv, but if comcast and tivo start cranking out units, I might, I know it sounds crazy, have to consider Comcra*.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

cronimi said:


> Mine was unhooked from the phone line for ~2-3 weeks when it froze, then rebooted. Haven't gotten it to work since -- but I may have other problems.


Is it a hacked unit? Do you have access to the logs? That may show a HD problem.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 3, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Is it a hacked unit? Do you have access to the logs? That may show a HD problem.


No, it's not a hacked unit. Stock D*Tivo with an extra HDD I got from weaknees. Other than the extra HDD, I haven't tinkered with the unit at all. Is there an easy way to hack it and gain access to the logs?


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

Until this morning, I wasn't having a problem with missing shows in the TDL. But, it rebooted yesterday and now I am missing a bunch of shows. I can manually mark them to record, but the SP just isn't picking them up. Most of my SP's are local. Only 4/36 are Non-local. 1 each on USA, TNT, Bravo and HBO. This is getting very frustrating. I am about to go on vacation. I guess I am going to have to set all these recordings up on my R15 (hey, it was free) in the bedroom. EEEK! Who'da thought I'd rely on my R15 over my Tivo? Scary! Deleting repeats is better than missing first runs, though.

I wish they'd get this all figured out. *sigh*


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

DTivo Upgrades, Hacking, Networking, etc
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

LacyinTX said:


> I guess I am going to have to set all these recordings up on my R15 (hey, it was free) in the bedroom.


You could set them as manual recordings on your DTivo until they get things fixed.


----------



## crf4dme (Jan 11, 2007)

When you all discuss reboots and forced reboots, are you referring to the restart command or clear infromation and to do list?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

What **I** do is clear thumb ratings and restart

Not a final fix, unti DirecTv fixes the root of the problem, but has worked for me


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

R10 XI2 / Samsung 
continual reboots

FYI

caught one the other morning just as it was happening...when it came back up all the locals where missing "searching for satellite signal" was on the screen but when i went to another channel, not a local , it was up and running........over the next 30 min the locals came back

I am so sick of this!


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Is it hooked to a phone line? If so, try unhooking it and see if the reboots stop.


I disconnected my Phillips series 2 from the phone line about 2 weeks ago and have not had any more reboots.


----------

